# Jet Li/Fearless



## DeLamar.J (Sep 22, 2006)

The best martial arts movie I have ever seen. A must see!!!artyon:


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 23, 2006)

Not seen it yet but its on my list!  Watched Legend of the Red Dragon (early Jet Li) and loved it!

However, Tony Jaa is my current fav - no wires, just amazing stunts!


----------



## Southwell (Sep 23, 2006)

Went to see Fearless last night and it was a good movie, thumbs up for sure.


----------



## zDom (Sep 23, 2006)

I watched it last night, enjoyed it very much.

It will definately be added to my DVD collection when it comes out.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2006)

_Fearless _was definitely good! It has a good story as well as action.

Some of the special effects in the fight scenes were choppy and distracting, but this is a minor quibble.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 23, 2006)

Planning on seeing it tonight.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2006)

The movie IMO was excellent. I enjoyed it and will be adding it to my dvd collection.

For more information on the main character see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huo_Yuan_Jia

The movie ah, strayed a bit from historical accuracy it seems, and has offended  the descendants of Huo Yuan Jia:
http://www.china.org.cn/english/features/film/158188.htm


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2006)

Watched (part of) this movie last night... t'was good. Lots of *good* MA philosophy and of course the (fight) choreography of Yuen Wo Ping made it enjoyable as well. 
With it being Li's last MA film (at least according to the hype), I watched his acting during the (non) fight scenes and saw that he truly did mature as an fighter that became an actor. 
He seems to have a taste for "historical dramas" i.e. Hero, Once Upon A Time In China (series) and so forth. If he does get in front of the camera I'm guessing it'll be another historical drama. But you never know. 
An enjoyable film to be sure.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 2, 2006)

The Mrs. and I went last Monday to see Fearless at the local Regal Cinemas...

WOW! That's about all that comes to mind!

The philosophical side to the movie was excellent... as was the MA action...

Not sure if the sub-tittles were problematic for the Wife or not... as I'd forgotten to mention that the movie was in Chinese... with English subs...

Honestly, I&#8217;ve never been disappointed by a Jet Li flick... and don't expect I ever will be... even if he's just acting (no MA stuff), or directing!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 2, 2006)

I liked the movie. It's not quite as pretty as Hero but less wire work in the fight scenes.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2006)

Last night I watched and enjoyed Fearless also.  This movie is now among some of my top MA favorites.  I loved the philosophical side of this story.  The fight scenes showed plenty of action.

- Ceicei


----------



## matt.m (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like to see the show....I am glad it is getting good reviews by my peers.  Fellow MAer's.  I will wait until dvd though.  It just makes more sense to pay for the movie when it first comes out.  It will be cheaper than going to the show, buying food and being in a crowd.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 2, 2006)

Since the movie came out overseas over a year ago, I have had it for awhile and always watch it when I need something to see.  It is a great movie and I feel sad to hear it will be Li's last martial arts film.  Great to see a movie with a message.

Also nice to see Collin Chou (Seraph from the Matrix) play the par of his dad.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 3, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I would like to see the show....I am glad it is getting good reviews by my peers. Fellow MAer's. I will wait until dvd though. It just makes more sense to pay for the movie when it first comes out. It will be cheaper than going to the show, buying food and being in a crowd.


 

e-bay, right now, go get it.


----------



## Stan (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw in the trailer they have various Eastern/Western match ups.  Given that Jet Li is obviously the hero, do they give respect to the Western styles, or are the Westerners just punching bags for him?

If the latter, I'm sure I'll still like the movie, but I'll be a little disappointed that yet another big-budget movie perpetuates the invincibility of "Kung Fu" against hapless Western dolts.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 3, 2006)

Stan said:


> I saw in the trailer they have various Eastern/Western match ups. Given that Jet Li is obviously the hero, do they give respect to the Western styles, or are the Westerners just punching bags for him?
> 
> If the latter, I'm sure I'll still like the movie, but I'll be a little disappointed that yet another big-budget movie perpetuates the invincibility of "Kung Fu" against hapless Western dolts.



Ummm, well, there were a bit of stereotyping there with the matches, but both sides showed honor.   It was a nice contrast to the local matches in the beginning of the movie.  Basically the difference and the display of honor emphasized the theme of the entire movie--how he finally understood the meaning of martial arts.

Tough lessons to learn....  That's why I liked the movie.

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Oct 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie very much.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 3, 2006)

Twas much awesomness!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 9, 2006)

You know I stand corrected.  A friend of mine came up for the weekend and we on the fly went to see the movie.  I am not sorry that I did.  The movie was great.

I will probably see it at least once more before video.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Great movie.  I really enjoyed the fights between him and Tanaka at the end.  Katana vs 3 sectioned staff was great!

It's not really his last martial arts movie, but he's planning on it being he last one in a historical setting.

Jeff


----------



## phlaw (Oct 10, 2006)

I have owned the DVD for a few months, this is a great movie.  I just wish they would import these movies faster, I would have liked to see it on the big screen first...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 3, 2006)

Great movie I saw it and loved it.  Jet is still planning on making action movies, just not the big historical martial arts epics.  He just did Rogue with Jason Statham and will next do a movie with Jackie Chan.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 3, 2006)

I think the Jet/Jackie movie is supposed to be about the Monkey King.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 13, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> e-bay, right now, go get it.


 

ROFL I received negative rep for this post.  The comment, one word : "copyright"

If the person wasn't too cowardly to include their name, I would expain to him or her that the DVD was available overseas long before the movie was released in American theaters, and that you can buy LEGAL copies from other countries on E-BAY.

sheesh


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 13, 2006)

I was reading Jet Li's interview in BB magazine a few months ago on this one, he's saying it's not his last movie... but his last 'Wushu' movie. So I imagine he's looking to go more into comedic and action movies, but not full Wushu (hong kong theater type wires etc?).

Anyway, that was my take on it. He seemed to not close the door completely.

His sense of humour seems quite good, I'd love to see more of that (combined with his martial skills of course, he's great to watch).


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 22, 2006)

Like I said before Jet just finished work on an action movie called Rogue in which he plays an assasin and Jason Statham plays an FBI agent out to get him.  The fight choreography was done by Corey Yuen of Kiss of the Dragon and Transporter fame.


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2006)

If Santa doesn't bring it I'll ticket his sleigh and buy the sucker myself..


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh yeah and as soon as Jackie Chan is done with Rush Hour 3 he and Jet are going to work on a movie about the monkey king.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Oh yeah and as soon as Jackie Chan is done with Rush Hour 3 he and Jet are going to work on a movie about the monkey king.


Last I heard Rush Hour 3 was being held up because of his co-stars desire to have alot more control over the movie.  His side kick was funny but I think he should leave it to Jackie who has a good track record with that particular genre.

Fearless is great by the way!


----------



## Drac (Dec 23, 2006)

theletch1 said:


> Last I heard Rush Hour 3 was being held up because of his co-stars desire to have alot more control over the movie. His side kick was funny but I think he should leave it to Jackie who has a good track record with that particular genre.


 
They won't because that would make too much sense...


----------



## Miles (Dec 26, 2006)

I rec'd the DVD for Christmas and have already watched it twice. 

It is a wonderful story with good action and a nice message.  I also think Jet's acting has improved and even though the DVD has subtitles, his facial expressions convey the message.

Two thumbs up!

Miles


----------

